# Pour brancher mon IMac à ma TV, quelle connectique ?



## Anna2012 (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous et mes meilleurs vux pour 2012.

Voilà, j'ai un IMac (avec sortie Mini port display) que je voudrais brancher à un écran plasma de 42" via HDMI pour visionner des films en grand...

C'est cette télé-là : http://www.lcd-compare.com/televiseur-LG42PT353-LG-42PT353.htm

Mais je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y avait plus dans le commerce de câbles Mini Display / HDMI. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Suis-je donc dans l'obligation d'acheter un adaptateur Mini-Display / HDMI... *PLUS *un câble HDMI/HDMI mâle-mâle ???

Ça me paraît un peu compliqué... N'y aurait-il pas plus simple ?

Par ailleurs, comment faire pour relier mon IMac à ma TV en HDMI 1.4 (nouvelle norme) ??? Est-ce possible, sachant que l'adaptateur Mini Display / HDMI ne fait passer que du 1.3 ? 

Enfin, il me faudra acquérir un câblage HDMI de 3 mètres environ. Savez-vous s'il y aura de la perte de qualité sur l'image finale ?

Si vous aviez des idées d'installation plus simples et pas trop coûteuses...

Voilà ! Au plaisir de vous lire et merci d'avance !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------

En fait, je viens de voir qu'il existait un câble MiniDisplay mâle / HDMI mâle de 3 mètres ici :

http://www.amazon.fr/Bulk-CABLE-571-3-0-Câble-Displayport-Male-Male/dp/B0032LUA9U/ref=pd_cp_ce_3

Donc pas besoin d'adaptateur !

Mais quid du HDMI 1.4 ???


----------



## Maxoubx (3 Janvier 2012)

le 1.4 c'est pour la 3D donc tu en as pas besoin je pense


----------



## vg93179 (3 Janvier 2012)

Le plus polyvalent est l'adaptateur minidiplay/thunderbolt ===> HDMI je trouve. 
Parce que tu peux mettre tous les cables HDMI male/male de toutes les longueurs dessus... 
Et que les gens en ont chez eux généralement. Donc tu te trimbales que l'adaptateur, pas le cable ... 
Mais c'est un point de vue ...


----------

